# France, Wild Camping and sandy beach



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

My family and I are going to France for a few days in June. We will be travelling in a fairly large motorhome, about 8m. I am looking for a nice spot to wildcamp next to easy access to a sandy beach somewhere between Caen and St Georges De Diddonne (Royan). I intend to overnight at the spot, so would prefer area where other motorhomers gather. Also hopefully within easy reach of a town where I can get food basics such as croisants and milk, ice, etc. Also we have a dog, so would like to be able to take the dog on the beach for short walks. I am also looking for an area that will give us a chance to sunbathe. 9I am aware the Normandy coast is not so god in June. I was looking at the Ile de Re, but I beleive wild camping is illegal. I am also looking to find a nice camp site with direct access to the beach, swimming pool, and hopefully some decent family entertainment, particularly in the evening.

Regards Big Mal 666


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

That will be El Dorado camping your looking for then. If you find it let me know.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*Re El Dorado*

Actually it does exist. I have stayed at many places all over the UK, and also in the south of France. This is a serious post for genuine information. No time wasters please.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Big Mal, for the camp site try Bonne Anse Plage it's on the Atlantic Coast, between La Rochelle and Bordeaux, 16 km from Royan and just 600m from the fine sandy beach of la Palmyre. We stayed there a few years age, it caters well for children and teenagers with good facilities for us adults also, it should tick all the boxes for you. There is an exit gate right on to the the beach. There is also an Aire in La Palmyre down by the yacht marina. If you want to break the journey on the way down there are many Aires which are mentioned in the various Aire guide books. Happy Hols.

Colin


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here and here
chapter


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

If you're thinking nearer Caen than Royan, then I can recommend Pointe d'Agon, directly West of Caen, a lovely secluded spot on an estuary. There were a few M/homes, dinghy launchers, lovely dunes (and Samphire (salicorn?), if you're interested.

<coordinates>
-1.574649000000001,49.00134959999998,0
</coordinates>

Next, further west and almost opposite Pointe d'Agon on the bay, Municipal site at Binic - wonderful views over the bays, which you can walk down the cliff path to - vey wide sandy beaches

That's the furthest we've been, yet, in the M/Home on the West coast


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Try AIRES
Lots of comments and piccy's for all areas


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Try the Aire in La Palmyre there used to be one near the marina but that has been turned into a car park. There is now one at the other end of town 5 min walk from the beach. Just on the edge of town. There s a dump point next to the tourist office also. Ita close to the Bonne Annse camp site. 

ian


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*france touring*

hi,not sure if you will be visiting Brittany but if you do check out the Aire at Lampaul Plouarzel,west of Brest,Right in the sand dunes overlooking a super safe beach,lovely village with shops and bar etc
cheers curlyboy


----------

